# Is it normal to use sevin dust to prevent "reinfestation"



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

"reinfestation" of what? -james


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Legal or not, it's pretty stupid if neighborhood bees rob out what's left and carry it back to their hives.

A far better solution is to stuff the cavity with pink fiberglass insulation. Other bees won't go back and reinfest, if that's what you were asking.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to Texas. Reinfestation of Honey bees. Wondered who poisoned every pollinator in my neighborhood in 2010. Was amazed to hear the man say he removed all the bees and comb before he treated the cavity in a house with sevin. (he was questioning Texas Apiary Inspector at my local meeting)

Sad to say, I don't know if it was a beekeeper or a pesticide guy, but somebody's nailed the bees around here again. At least I won't have to worry about robbers when my hives come.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

OK. I've just never thought of honeybees as an "infestation". If a 'beekeeper' did a cutout and poisoned the cavity with sevin, he should be....nevermind. I was about to get into trouble. Grant is right - stuffing insulation into the cavity would be the way to go. -james


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for letting me vent. He shouldn't call himself a beekeeper.

But I noted about 13 years ago that there were some people that shouldn't call themselves fishkeepers. No direct action, just competition. I'm still in business, most of them aren't. People don't like paying someone to have their fish die. I have the application for a removal permit and an intrastate permit sitting on my desk. Then advertising can begin. I am not perfect, I will make mistakes, but I can definitely do better than this. And I'll need that insulation tip - thank you.

Gypsi


----------

